# Finished preserving my Dayton find tonight



## wspeid (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who answered my endless questions and offered advice!  
















Now I just need to find a tool bag and a place to showcase it inside the house. 

Bill


----------



## wspeid (Mar 5, 2013)

This was how I found it last month...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow nice job you've been hard at work!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

looks nice but your kick stand is on wrong.


----------



## wspeid (Mar 6, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Oh, more like this! 





Good thing I took photos to refer to before I took it apart.  Maybe I should have taken them facing upside down from the same perspective I was putting it back together.

Thanks again.


----------



## chitown (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Very well done!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats the look that bike needs old but dignified.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 6, 2013)

Great job on the preservation and a great find!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 6, 2013)

wspeid said:


> Thanks to everyone who answered my endless questions and offered advice!
> 
> View attachment 87041View attachment 87038View attachment 87037View attachment 87039View attachment 87036View attachment 87040
> 
> ...




It looks like it came out great. I remember your PM about this project and I think you went the best route of all. As nice as it is to have nice, new plating, it seems out of place unless you do the rest of the bike entirely. For a preservation like this, I think there's no shame in bare metal. That's the condition and age of the bike through its natural state. I'd be too tempted to ride it to leave it without tires, but that's just my preference. Nice bike.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 6, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> I'd be too tempted to ride it to leave it without tires, but that's just my preference. Nice bike.




I agree with Mike, I'd want to ride it.  If it were mine I'd probably find a second set of hubs & build a second set of wheels (700c) to ride on keeping the original wheels intact for show.


----------



## wspeid (Mar 6, 2013)

*Temptation*

Thanks.  The spare wheels and riding my still come in time.  One goal at a time.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow - This is excellent. What year is this one? 34?


----------



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2021)

I love the preservation route! That bike has soul! 
Johnny


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 8, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow - This is excellent. What year is this one? 34?



Late teens-early 1923.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Late teens-early 1923.



Nice. Thanks man.


----------



## RichH (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks great hiw did you get the paint color to where its at now?


----------

